# Manche Youtube Videos lassen sich nicht runterladen, gibt es da eine Lösung?



## Cowboy28 (3. Januar 2010)

*Manche Youtube Videos lassen sich nicht runterladen, gibt es da eine Lösung?*

Moin!

Ich sehe mir gerne auf Youtube alle möglichen Musikvideos an, und speichere diese auch gerne zum offline gucken auf der Platte mittels Free Youtube Downloader.

Manche Videos sind ja mittlerweile gesperrt, zumindest steht dann das man sie in Deutschland nicht gucken kann. Das kann man ja recht leicht umgehen. Allerdings kann man diese Videos nicht runterladen, der Link wird dann als fehlerhaft angezeigt. Das ist ärgerlich, zumal das oft gerade Videos mit sehr guter Qualität sind, und die vielleicht irgendwann weg sind und hier in Good Old Germany garnicht mehr anschaubar sind, weil die Sperren verschärft werden. Da geht es doch so weit ich weiss um einen Rechtsstreit mit der GEMA oder so, naja...

Hier mal ein Link zu einem Video das man zwar ansehen, aber nicht runterladen kann. Die meisten der Videos lassen sich nichtmal normal ansehen ohne ein wenig zu tricksen.

YouTube - Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me

Und nochmal als Erwähnung: Ich gucke mir die Videos wie gesagt nach Download offline an wenn ich Lust habe, ich verkaufe die nicht auf dem Schwarzmarkt oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Früher hab ich mit dem Videorecorder auf MTV zig Kassetten bespielt, heute mache ich das eben so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Manche Youtube Videos lassen sich nicht runterladen, gibt es da eine Lösung?*

Ich habe kein Problem damit, auch mit dem verlinktem Video -> Firefox & Video DownloadHelper

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Cowboy28 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Manche Youtube Videos lassen sich nicht runterladen, gibt es da eine Lösung?*

Wo muss ich da den Link des Videos einfügen? Weil man kann ja die URL des Videos speichern und dann einfügen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Manche Youtube Videos lassen sich nicht runterladen, gibt es da eine Lösung?*



Cowboy28 schrieb:


> Wo muss ich da den Link des Videos einfügen? Weil man kann ja die URL des Videos speichern und dann einfügen.


Nirgendwo; du musst links von der Leiste auf den Pfeil nach unten klicken und dann die gewünschte Datei auswählen < >

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Cowboy28 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Manche Youtube Videos lassen sich nicht runterladen, gibt es da eine Lösung?*

Das klappt leider nicht, mit anderen Videos schon. 

Warum geht das bei dir, echt merkwürdig... 

EDIT: Ist immer 0 Byte gross die Datei... Gibt´s in den Optionen eine Einstellung die ich aktivieren muss oder so?


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Manche Youtube Videos lassen sich nicht runterladen, gibt es da eine Lösung?*

Es gibt sicherlich Gründe warum Youtube bestimmte Videos sperrt und diese nicht frei zum download anbietet (wobei auch das bereits rechtlich bedenklich sein kann). 

Da hier über eine Umgehung dieser Sperren diskutiert wird, muss zum Schutz von Youtube hier dicht gemacht werden. Hier wird es keine Tipps zum Umgehen von Sperren geben.

-CLOSED-


----------

